
Bitcoin Is a Form of Money in DC, Federal Court Rules - latchkey
https://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-is-a-form-of-money-d-c-federal-court-rules-bloomberg
======
aazaa
Seems inconsistent with IRS guidance, which treats bitcoin as property, not
money.

~~~
wmf
The government doesn't have to be consistent with itself. And even if the IRS
treated Bitcoin as a "foreign" currency you'd still have to pay just as much
tax on it.

